# Ah Getting Some Years!



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Last evening I went Deer hunting, it was only down to 40 degrees but just seemed too cold. Seems I'm more to Warm weather Archery hunting.

Like I told my wife we have two choices either spend most the Winter inside or move back down South. But then in the South gets way too warm in Summer and the Bugs.

Then I got a Dog that is 16 years old, can't hardly walk and not eating so it may be soon. She still tries.

big rockpile


----------

